
Ask HN: What are solutions for developing itch scratch desktop program? - forgotAgain
I&#x27;m looking for something that is self contained with GUI drawing tools, graph generator, a database, and an easy way to call server API&#x27;s. I&#x27;d like to not have to depend on a web or database server.<p>The programs developed are not meant to be distributed as professional solutions or run unattended. It&#x27;s more along the lines of exploring data, scraping&#x2F;crawling web pages and consuming internet API&#x27;s then being able to show tabulated and graph results.<p>Thanks.
======
thedevindevops
I'm not entirely sure if its what you're after but the features you listed
made me think about jMeter [0] take a look.

[0] [https://jmeter.apache.org/](https://jmeter.apache.org/)

~~~
forgotAgain
That looks very interesting. Thank you.

